

Words With Friends Move Finder - mikepink
http://words.mikepink.com/

======
mikepink
When I originally wrote the solver, it ran completely inside the browser with
JavaScript. The main downside of this approach was that users had to download
the massive dictionary file (~3mb uncompressed in Trie format) before the
application could deliver results.

Since then, I ported the solver logic to Node and set it running on one of my
boxes. It's pretty quick at solving, but the scoring algorithm has a rare bug
- which I'm still hunting - that causes the score to be off by a point.

